# Опрос о джазовых аккордеонах и не только



## oleg45120 (15 Мар 2013)

Друзья, хочу провести небольшой опрос:
- Как Вы думаете, какая марка и модель аккордеона наиболее подходит для исполнения джаза и эстрады? 
- Какими характеристиками должен обладать подобный инструмент?
- Какие характеристики наиболее важны для Вас?
- Какую музыку Вы играете?
- В каком направлении должны двигаться производители аккордеонов, чтобы инструменты были еще лучше?


P.S. Очень больной вопрос - Есть ли современный аккордеон, который звучит лучше, чем старый Scandalli Super VI (как у Ковтуна)?


----------



## uri (15 Мар 2013)

для джаза и эстрады это разные вещи,мне кажется для джаза victoria как ваш,Олег,т.е. "деревяшка",и exelsior Symphony Gold, второй на мой взгляд даже более чем первый,а эстрада piermaria...но это имхо. возможно для джаза решающее значение имеет ломаная дека...а особенно фагот с салом))


----------



## Matvei13 (15 Мар 2013)

А мне у итальянца Georgio Albanese (Кубок, Трофей, Икаалинен - 2011) понравился Borsini понравился! [Слушать на колонках! Через ноут - не то!]


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Мар 2013)

*Matvei13*,
Да, Борзини очень сильно наступают!


----------

